# Did you say "Camera from India" ?



## Dany (Dec 7, 2018)

The camera industry in India did not produce of lot of models
Furthermore, the items manufactured in this country suffered from years of storage with heat and moisture and they often come into our hands today in very bad condition.
Years ago, I had the chance to work as expatriate in the town of Chennai (South east of india) and I could buy these two local vintage cameras.






First one is a pseudo TLR named Sure Flex manufactured in Bombay by a company called Ace Camera Equipments PVT Ltd.
The camera, released in 1954, is a copy of the Anscoflex II. but an _enhanced_ copy as it offers settings in the front that were not available on the Ansco Camera.
When you slide upward the front cover, it opens automatically the two flaps that protect the lens of the viewer.

The second one is a rare version made in India in 1959 (under license ?) of the well known Synchro Box from Agfa ( german and french versions of this camera are far more common)





It was in very bad state when it was discovered in a small shop in Chennai.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 7, 2018)

A couple of nice looking old cameras, I wonder how much they cost when new..?


----------



## IanG (Dec 7, 2018)

The 1st Baron Astor was Aide de Camp to the Viceroy of India just before WWI, he was a major shareholder in Houghton Ltd later to become Houghton Butcher,. They were the largest of the British camera manufacturers by a long way and set up a subsidiary in India, this later became Ensign India.  So there was a tradition of camera manufacture in India.

Nice find.

Ian


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 7, 2018)

Two very nice old cameras, many years ago I use to try and collect old ones but sadly lost over the years.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2018)

You find the most interesting cameras Dany. I was thinking that first one looked similar to one I have, yes the Anscoflex.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 7, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> You find the most interesting cameras Dany.



I was just thinking that same thing. The Sure-Flex is very interesting.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2018)

Great stuff ... I was just looking at my McKeown's book yesterday (bedtime reading) and noticed that first camera.


----------



## Ashwin K (May 4, 2020)

I have a old camera of Synchro company(Which is posted in above pic). If anyone is interested to buy please let me know


----------

